# Billing CPT 36410



## JCampbell (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy New Year!

Can anyone help me with cpt code 36410? Can this code be billed by a CRNA if the nurse requests that it be performed by a CRNA due to the patient being a hard stick? 

Thanks for any help that you may be able to provide.

Jennifer


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 4, 2016)

I believe nurse qualifies. Must be medically necessary not that a suitable provider is not available (I know some MDs who think they can bill it just because they don't have a medical assistant on staff)


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't think this will work with a nurse order since nurses are not able to order tests or studies.  I believe a physician will need to establish medical necessity for anesthesia to perform this function.  We always had a physician evaluate this befor anesthesia was called in.  Most of the time the payers would make this a patient responsibility and we would need to appeal with the physician documentation.


----------

